# Fun $3 Torque "mod"



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Dollar store-
$1-One bottle nail polish any color DO NOT GET quick dry. It leaves bubbles. A pain. 
$1-One bottle nail polish remover
$1-One roll paper towels, you will need 10 ish
$3 
Easy.... Go for it, be as neat or as messy as you want, simply fill any depression you want to pop! 
Many medium coats fully dried, wipe clean ish (with remover)the high spots between coats. Don't let small areas you don't want color build up. However, any you put on, you can take off, so have some fun. 
Purely cosmetic, but cool. 
1 1/4" x 3/4 x 7 1/2" red elastic???


----------



## Crimson Owl (Jun 29, 2014)

Looks great! Does it have a sticky texture though because of the polish?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks good .


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Crimson Owl said:


> Looks great! Does it have a sticky texture though because of the polish?


not at all, most of the polish is in the honeycomb, below the surface you actually touch. Fully cured polish can sometimes feel tacky. In most application (not here) you can simply wax over it. Sticky goes bye bye.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

:aahhhh: glow in the dark nail polish !

has anyone on here used the glow in the dark nail polish before for a sight mark? i think someone has but im not positive.


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

THAT IS AWWWESOMME


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Ha that's cool
Cheers


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

very nice! Hmmm, the wife is not home......might be time to raid her polish stash. h34r: I wonder if she has any glow in the dark....


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool.... I'm thinking something glitter


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

Great idea! It looks awesome!


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Those of you thinking of Shanghai ing your woman's polish better think twice. This is 3/4 of a bottle. And good polish is not cheap. Just lookin out for you guys!


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

stinger said:


> Those of you thinking of Shanghai ing your woman's polish better think twice. This is 3/4 of a bottle. And good polish is not cheap. Just lookin out for you guys!


I had a girlfriend from Texas, she had a three tiered tackle box (no shit 2+ cubic feet) for her nails. I've got mad mani pedi skills! But don't mess with thier kit!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

How long does nail polish finish last?


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

In this case IDK. Fork hits, expansion in heat, shrinking in cold. We shall see. Nail polish bonds great. You can go as far as to go to a nail salon and buy polish designed for acrylic nails, bomber bond as it's made to bind to "plastic" not your nails. I've used this trick for the "hash" marks in my spendy dive watch. 6 years looks brand new. Same red!


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

stinger said:


> In this case IDK. Fork hits, expansion in heat, shrinking in cold. We shall see. Nail polish bonds great. You can go as far as to go to a nail salon and buy polish designed for acrylic nails, bomber bond as it's made to bind to "plastic" not your nails. I've used this trick for the "hash" marks in my spendy dive watch. 6 years looks brand new. Same red!


Answer to how long. ^^^^
The hash marks are the indentations to mark down time on the bezel of the watch.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice job stinger, that Torque is "stylin"!


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Thanks guys. There is glo in the dark polish. Now I gotta buy ANOTHER Torque!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

sweet mod i'm not sure of the color though came out kind or pink not that there is anything wrond with that just more of a dark color kind of guy cobalt blue would be sweet


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

bigron said:


> sweet mod i'm not sure of the color though came out kind or pink not that there is anything wrond with that just more of a dark color kind of guy cobalt blue would be sweet


Dollar store bud. Limited choices. I can pull off pink, I grew up in the 80's in New England. I probably had green pants with pink sail boats on them when I was in school. I know, I know, and topsiders! I digress, Ya, it's kinda pink.


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

This thread sent my mind into a frenzy and my body to five different stores today looking for the right color...no luck  I still have a few ideas though. If it works out, I'll be sure to add some photos to the thread later.


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

toolmantf99 said:


> This thread sent my mind into a frenzy and my body to five different stores today looking for the right color...no luck  I still have a few ideas though. If it works out, I'll be sure to add some photos to the thread later.


Do it! I want to see what you guys come up with!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

That's an awesome mod man, thanks for sharing! It looks like it could be some limited edition or something...


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Man those little holes are deeper than I thought! It's taking quite a lot of paint to fill them up. Slowly but surely I'm getting there


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Looks amazing, I wish I had a torque slingshot


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

So after a few tries, here is how my mod attempt ended. I couldn't find a brown nail polish anywhere and found out some nail polished are $10 or more! For the brown color (Coco Bean) I used Valspar brand spray paint made for plastics found at Lowes for about $6. Then taped half of a McDonald's straw to the nozzle and sprayed some paint in the lid of a jar. Using a tiny paint brush, I tried filling the holes, but found is to be so messy that it was easier to just coat the heck out of the honeycomb area and after it dried, cleaned up the surface with acetone. The problem I ran into was as the paint dried it wasn't enough to fill the holes and when trying to add a second coat, the first coat would release from the plastic and looked horrible. My suggestion for anyone trying this would be to fill the honeycomb holes nearly to the top with putty, acrylic paint or something else so you only have to add one coat of plastic specific paint over everything. The end product doesn't look the best, but it was a fun experiment!

Side note...cleaning off the excess paint with acetone takes the shine off the rest of the shooter too (like Nathan shows in the Scout de-shining video).


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

I am so doing this. Great idea, man.


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

I forgot that I had done this...

I used a drop of nail polish (about 4 years ago) to denote the RIGHT side of my headphones, as the R was hard to see. So yeah...that blue dot is nail polish. Looks like it's supposed to be there.

Not only has it held up like a champ, this stuff settles really nicely. I guarantee you that circle didn't lay down in a perfect circle, right? It settled perfectly. These don't get handled roughly or anything, but it is what it is. If you're mindful of where you use it, it should hold up a long time.

I think this has great potential for mods...diggin this idea, Stinger.

Ok...now...when my buddies go, "Whoa...how'd you do this part, what is that?" I will NOT tell them it's fingernail polish...ha!

Stinger, how about we refer to this product as "Mod-Varnish", or something like that? You should name it.

I had to change the name of the Dubia roaches I culture as food for my frogs and lizards to "Shielded Beetles" so the wife wouldn't lose her mind...she's none the wiser. One day I was cleaning them and left the room. Came back in and she was bent over the tub, staring at them. I went cold. She goes, "Those look like giant roaches." I blew it off like a champ and said, "Yeah...they kinda look like roaches I guess." BAM! Off the hook. It's so weird how one word can totally affect a person's opinion or perception of something.


----------

